# Brasscraft push connect



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

Just a heads up to anybody who runs into these shut off valves. I used one that had been installed about two years ago, while installing a new faucet for a repeat customer and it started leaking from the o ring seal on the pex pipe. Just like poorly installed cpvc, one more crappy product to be careful about. Its not my risk, i have to put it on the customer. I would contact Brasscraft, but I'm sure this has never happened and they wouldn't know what I was talking about. If you see these valves make sure to CYA!


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

My supply house stocks them. I can't imagine a situation where I would install one as they seem like a problem just waiting to happen. When I do pex repipes, I always stub out in copper and use regular angle stops.






Paul


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*I wish I had a picture*

I see this junk all the time in homes around here and I wish I had taken a picture 

there is a brand of junk out on the market that incorporates a shark-bite to the copper stub out from the wall and is total plastic...
 then the shut off stop itself is a.... push-pull design, not a turn off ... and it also comes with a vinyl supply line already crimp installed to the stop with different lengths 12 inch for toilets, and 24 inch for under sinks... 

the push --pull design of the stop took me a while to figure out , 
but they scare me a lot.. the funny thing is that they seem to work... for now anyway
I do not trust them

actually there is a large plumbing company in town
that installs them in tract homes everywhere... all they got
to do is last one year I guess


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

I absolutely hate this kind of crap. Lets dumb it down to the point where anyone can put it together. Who cares if it will stand the test of time.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Total crap, I never , never, never use anything like that, its a flood and one po'ed customer waiting to happen. They sell these things like hotcakes at home deepthroat and blowes to DIYs and hacks.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Plumbdog said:


> I absolutely hate this kind of crap. Lets dumb it down to the point where anyone can put it together. Who cares if it will stand the test of time.



Well, when it goes bad, they'll either say, I shoulda called a pro or they'll just do it again.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> I see this junk all the time in homes around here and I wish I had taken a picture
> 
> there is a brand of junk out on the market that incorporates a shark-bite to the copper stub out from the wall and is total plastic...
> then the shut off stop itself is a.... push-pull design, not a turn off ... and it also comes with a vinyl supply line already crimp installed to the stop with different lengths 12 inch for toilets, and 24 inch for under sinks...
> ...


I'm ashamed to admit I installed 100's of these crap-O-matics when I was doing new construction. Please bear in mind, it wasn't my decision. Sometimes the J man just has to keep his mouth shut and do what he's told.......

Anyway, yes, these are complete and utter crap. I went on a warranty call (several actually) where these stops broke and unleashed a flood at the water closet. One time a lady hit it with a mop while cleaning and it just snapped in half......

If I had my druthers, this kind of all plastic crapola would lose it's code approved status......


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

greenscoutII said:


> I'm ashamed to admit I installed 100's of these crap-O-matics when I was doing new construction. Please bear in mind, it wasn't my decision. Sometimes the J man just has to keep his mouth shut and do what he's told.......


Well, as a service and repair guy, I thank you.:thumbup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How about a picture? 

Are those the 'angle stops' that once installed on the stub-out, they cannot be removed? 

I've installed those with the supply (plastic) permanently attached to the valve.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> How about a picture?
> 
> Are those the 'angle stops' that once installed on the stub-out, they cannot be removed?
> 
> I've installed those with the supply (plastic) permanently attached to the valve.


No, those would be the Accor Valves...

Those suck 1,000 times worse.... :yes:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey, they even come in an upgraded quarter turn model. 






Paul


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

On a side note, has anybody seen these?











The Upanor rep dropped a few off at my Winnelson. Ceramic disc angle stops with a 25 year warranty. I don't see these in my future either. :no:







Paul


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Are these the ones you're talking about, Rock? 










The same hack did this too...you should see the toilet drain...uphill all the way, baby...LOL










And he did a great job repairing the little drip on the lav drain...


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Those are them! :thumbup:









Paul


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> No, those would be the Accor Valves...
> 
> Those suck 1,000 times worse.... :yes:


 




These are the garbage I've installed. I was working for a plumbing company doing new construction. This company did 1000's of new homes per year. These Accor things are really low quality. Once they are pushed onto the stub-out, they don't come off. They also featured a push/pull feature which opened and closed the valve. I was just following orders when installing these things.


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> These are the garbage I've installed. I was working for a plumbing company doing new construction. This company did 1000's of new homes per year. These Accor things are really low quality. Once they are pushed onto the stub-out, they don't come off. They also featured a push/pull feature which opened and closed the valve. I was just following orders when installing these things.


Yes me too. These things suck......


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Titan Plumbing said:


> Are these the ones you're talking about, Rock?
> 
> The same hack did this too...you should see the toilet drain...uphill all the way, baby...LOL
> 
> And he did a great job repairing the little drip on the lav drain...


Think there's enough rain'n shine lol?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> On a side note, has anybody seen these?


How in the heck is a homeowner going to know how to turn those things off?? Not exactly kind for those with arthritis either.

Ceramic disk is nice sounding, until it gets sand in it.......:whistling2:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> How in the heck is a homeowner going to know how to turn those things off?? Not exactly kind for those with arthritis either.
> 
> Ceramic disk is nice sounding, until it gets sand in it.......:whistling2:


Or lime, and calcium deposits that eroded off the pipe walls.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.accortechnology.com/images/fixtures2b.jpg

Oh God these are going to be a flood nightmare . Have a friend , new house 1.3 Million $

these are the shut offs they used on cpvc ! WTF ?!!!


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Cal said:


> http://www.accortechnology.com/images/fixtures2b.jpg
> 
> Oh God these are going to be a flood nightmare . Have a friend , new house 1.3 Million $
> 
> these are the shut offs they used on cpvc ! WTF ?!!!


Classic, multi-mill $ house with a 10$ plumbing job, I see it alot around here. Well atleast they will be a $ maker for service plumbers.


----------

